# My car of the day, Lexus UX.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lexus have their answer to BMW's X2 in the shape of this UX and according to Lexus, it's an 'urban compact crossover' which is somewhere between a family hatch and compact SUV. This new UX does look to be a tonned down version of the UX concept that was first revealed at the Paris motor show in 2016. Most of the wild looks and odd proportions have been diluted,however there is still a large emphasis on bulbous wheel arches and complex undulating bodywork. Lexus trademark design style is apparent with an integrating large spindle grille,triple motif headlights and Nike-tick-style daytime running lights. The interior shot shows Lexus widescreen infotainment system along with the marques emphasis on build quality with attention to detail. No diesel engines are on offer so expect petrol and plug-in hybrids to be applied. The UX could well be a long term replacement for the CT200h which has been on sale since 2011. As the markets suggest, the SUV's could well outsell the mainstream hatch.

Like it?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes I like it, from the white pictures looks a little different from the usual boxy suv type. 

Need to see in the flesh, but yup. 

And knowing Lexus aftercare being so good is a definite bonus


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Also, do like the head on shot - just a shame it has to be spoilt with our number plate !!!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes I like that!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hopefully it won't suffer with the massive overhangs that blight Lexus design at present.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Will be using the 1.5 and 1.8 litre hybrid powertrains with further improved e-CVT transmissions. There was a new CT200h n development but that was scrapped in favour of this


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry but that grill is hideous ....


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

No.

Thank you.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Simonrev said:


> Sorry but that grill is hideous ....


+1.

Peter


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I like It!!!! Aaaand it'll never, ever break down. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes please


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes I do like it, and it will come with proper customer service!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

No, not really.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Don't like it much, the front grill reminds me of The Predator!


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Big no


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

I prefer the concept tbh.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Not usually a SUV fan but I do like that :thumb:

A yes from me SB


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

I knew that front bumper reminded me of something...









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

OP - you need to start using real life pictures. I hate the Lexus digital press photos, they always look really odd.










Cant find any real interior pics so a preview from Autogefuhl:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

That front is totally hideous!


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Interior even worse


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like something out of a very low rent Mad Max type film.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Wife has just taken delivery of her Takumi UX, replaced a 2015 Prius 

Very very nice place to be and leagues ahead of the Prius on which it shares the platform. Awesome gearbox and decent turn of pace


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

Interested to see if anyone’s options have changed, now years later.

Just had one ordered as new company vehicle to replace ct200h.

Ux is nice to drive an new engine much smoother and responsive


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Yep much quicker but not as good on fuel , now done about 4000 miles on ours and its averaging about 46mpg, hoping when weather warms up and gets a few more miles on it it will improve but its about 9mpg worse on fuel than the Prius, its well equipped (2020 models have carplay ours doesnt) and super relaxing to drive .


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

A face not even a mother could love 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

not sure for a change, I'm usually 100% for or against but have to say 50/50 with this one.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Such an ugly grill !


----------

